# Wich bowtech ........



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

What is your DL? fingers or release? Do you want speed or smoothness? 

info would be quite helpful.


----------



## bowtechnut2004 (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a Allegiance and a Tribute and I really like both of them alot. They both shoot great and a very smooth draw. I have the speed mods and the smooth mods but I am shooting the smooth mods on both of them right now. I just drew first blood with the Tribute tuesday evenibg in Md. If you have any more questions feel free to ask. Good Luck in your choice. 

Don


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

opps yeah i shoot fingers ..A bit of both speed and smoothness but if i had to choose it would be smoothness


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

before limiting your mind to just a bowtech try a razor x elite martin or shadow cat elite martin i have seen alot of these bows for shooters on the 3-d ranges but a bowtech is alright if thats what you want


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Well i dont want to say not to try other brands, as im sure that its all personal opinion, and what works for one will not necesarily work or be preferalbe for another, but i would go with bowtech as you originally thought. My two favorite bows are hoyts and bowtechs, so im going to go with what i personally like. If youre shooting fingers, go with a longer bow. There are smooth and speed mods on some if not all of them. Ive heard you cant tell the difference, but a fingers shooter may be able to. Now im not the best source for info on a BT, but i would look into the Constitution. It has theirr longest ATA of 40, and a forgiving brace height of 8.75. it can come in 26.5-30 inches and 40-70 pounds. Youll also get 306-318fps, and a 65 or 80 percent letoff. Shooting fingers, i think 65 is better, or so ive heard. Good luck and go *with what you like*


----------



## switchbackxt1 (Sep 27, 2006)

i will tell you what i got the new switch back xt one of the smoothest shooting bows out there as i know of doesent have alot of speed but when you shoot this you will be amazed


----------



## JCbowhunter (Sep 1, 2006)

The Tribute is a really nice bow and i really like it, but if i was you i would wait untill the bowtech 2007 models come out. They might have something even nicer.


----------



## bowdj (Jul 21, 2006)

yes i agree. wait till november. i heard they have a bow that shoot past 350


----------



## hedgepeth0 (Jun 20, 2006)

*constitution*

bowtech constitution, long ata , smoot, fast


----------



## bowhunter2121 (Sep 27, 2006)

i would go with a mathews
there the best
bowhunter2121


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

look as good as mathew's is i have shot them befor and i just don't like them personal preference i like bowtech just because so i'll go with personal preference and i think i'll just stop buy calgary on of these days and stop by the bow tech dealer there and try some out.


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*mmhmm*

none just get a Hoyt


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

If you like bowtech, GO BOWTECH.

I shoot mathews, but I like bowtech, hoyt and mathews, only tried one martin, and it was alright, not quite what I expected, but then again it wasn't my bow, DL a bit long etc.

No local martin dealer for me.


----------



## Mr colourful (Oct 28, 2006)

i know the alliegence is a good bow but if you are going for hunting i would rather you go for the pathfinder by ben pearson look at the website i am giving you http://www.benpearson.com/2006pathfinder.shtml this is pathfinder at 52# it spits the arrow at 242 average 

the next things up is the spoiler it can come in the plus/angle grip which here is the website http://www.benpearson.com/2006spoilerplus.shtml 
and next is the pride http://www.benpearson.com/2006pride.shtml 
and the stealth is what my dad shoots from 50# to 60# its an excellent bow 
and it comes with a *LIFE TIME WARRANTY:wink: *

make a good choice shall all bows help all archers


----------



## puddin (Aug 8, 2004)

youthhunter3 said:


> look as good as mathew's is i have shot them befor and i just don't like them personal preference i like bowtech just because so i'll go with personal preference and i think i'll just stop buy calgary on of these days and stop by the bow tech dealer there and try some out.



he obviously wants a bowtech so why is everyone sugesting others.

i would personally look at the new ones. the comander or the guardian.

comander looks to be longer so will be easier on fingers.


----------

